# EXPAT-WANNABE( usa)



## dV8Darwin (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been trying to figure out how to move to Spain, I m in USA, for a few months, I am looking to move to either benidorm or sitges. I would like to buy a small cafe/ bar to keep me busy ,,, I know times are tough there so I would not be expecting to make any money for awhile. 
But I am having difficulties figuring out if I can get EU citizenship through my Scottish grandfather or if I need that to buy a business in Spain. 

any insights, comments or thoughts would be very much appreciated...

thank you all, 


Andrew


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dV8Darwin said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to move to Spain, I m in USA, for a few months, I am looking to move to either benidorm or sitges. I would like to buy a small cafe/ bar to keep me busy ,,, I know times are tough there so I would not be expecting to make any money for awhile.
> But I am having difficulties figuring out if I can get EU citizenship through my Scottish grandfather or if I need that to buy a business in Spain.
> 
> any insights, comments or thoughts would be very much appreciated...
> ...


:welcome:

the best & really the only way to find out if you can get an EU passport via your grandfather is to speak to the Consulate - though this will give you some indication https://www.gov.uk/check-british-citizen

without an EU passport, if you want to live & work here, you're pretty much limited to the 'golden visa' which requires investment of 500,000 € - or the language assistant schemes http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...erican-language-culture-assistants-spain.html


----------

